# What's Your Nutrition IQ?



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting little quiz on MSN.  Give it a shot.


----------



## redambition (Feb 20, 2008)

cool quiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i didn't do so well. i bombed out on all the meat-related questions (i'm vego and clueless on nutritional values of meats) and on the questions that included foods that are american-based... i misinterpreted what some of them were.

i missed some really basic questions though. i need to study up again!


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 20, 2008)

Learned a lot from that quiz.  Thanks!


----------



## Jot (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks. that was really interesting!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 20, 2008)

15 of 19...but that's only because I recently took a nutrition class


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 20, 2008)

I feel dumb, I only got 7/19! yikes!! but thanks for sharing


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 20, 2008)

cool quiz.18/19. i find it hard to believe that a butter croissant is better that a blueberry muffin but i guess it must be so.


----------



## kalikana (Feb 20, 2008)

I got 12/19, and I took a nutrition class! ahaha. I didn't really pay attention though xD


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 20, 2008)

I only got 8/19. Lawl.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 20, 2008)

I only got an 8/19 too!  Shoot!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't remember my score, but I remember thinking it was going to do pretty well and yeah, that didn't happen.


----------



## captodometer (Feb 24, 2008)

17 out of 19.  Thought some of the questions were a little strange, though.  How can you compare calories if you don't know what size the items are, like croissant versus muffin?


----------



## liv (Feb 24, 2008)

I got 17/19.  I knew the first one right away, I read once in an article that bakeries should call muffins what they really are...cupcakes you can eat in the morning!  They have so many calories.


----------



## Christina983 (Feb 24, 2008)

i got 12/19 I learned alot too. thanks for sharing with us!


----------

